# Champion Pump? Model Number? Identity?



## Mike45273 (Jun 19, 2021)

So i picked up this air compressor at an auction, the pump needs a some work, its 80 gallon, no manufacture plate on the compressor except for casting numbers. I did find in the box a unit manufacturing plate but i still couldn't identify the pump. I also added the motor plate if that helps. Plate and tank say Curtis MFG but the pump looks like a Champion from the look of the head but i couldnt match up the oil view port on the bottom right and oil fill plug bottom, side left, to any pictures i have seen to positively identify it. 

Any help with the identity and model number of this pump. I have looked for hours to no success, Maybe point me to a parts diagram? 

See pics

Thanks a million guys


----------

